# Animated Creepy Coffin



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

There was a good thread about commercial industry copying props that were once only created by home haunters.

Well my new prop was a rip-off of the look of this Creepy Coffin commercial prop. When I saw it online and in the stores, I liked the concept and the look. However the commercial version was static and made of Styrofoam. And it cost $99.

Instead of buying that prop I took the money and built this 6-foot animated version. It uses a wiper motor to open and close the hinged front. The outside chains and lock are plastic and foam but inside there are five pieces of real chain swinging and banging. A couple of ACC arms replaced the foam ones on the commercial version.

It cost me less than $100 to make and will outlast the commercial version by many years.

Here's a picture of mine. A how-to project description will be posted soon. Here's 20-second video clip showing the motion.










http://www.scarefx.com/project_coffin_2.html


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

That rocks! You did a super job... gotta add to my 2009 list of things to do LOL.


----------



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

That's fantastic!

Just what I needed, yet another project to add to the list. Now all I need to do is actually complete a project.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I LOVE the idea of copying commercial props...not sure why, if for no other reason that it satisfies me to no end to build something for 10 bucks that would cost 100 or more to buy. Great job on that prop, man!


----------



## Smelly-Skelly (Sep 29, 2006)

How did you get that "old" look to the wood/foam for the coffin?


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Gloomy_Gus said:


> That's fantastic!
> 
> Just what I needed, yet another project to add to the list. Now all I need to do is actually complete a project.


What is this 'complete projects' thing you are talking about? So, do you mean you don't have half finished corpses on your dining room table all year long? What a concept!

ScareFX, that thing is awesome and like so many of your ideas, I'm going to steal it and half finish it.

Great animation.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Smelly-Skelly said:


> How did you get that "old" look to the wood/foam for the coffin?


Thanks everyone fror the kind words. 

Smelly-Skelly,
The coffin is made entirely of cedar fence pickets. It's a very soft wood so I used a rotary rasp in my drill to gouge the wood and added more detail with my Dremel then painted with an airbrush. The only thing made of foam is the lock. The chains are the $5 blow-molded plastic version.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Great Prop....Need to add to my list too! How did you use the wiper moter to open/close the door? Cant wait for the how to!!!!!


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Wow, ScareFX you have done it again.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Great looking prop! I gotta go with Hellrazor and Gloomy_Gus on this one. 
One more thing to add to the list for next year. Can't wait for the how-to.

Great job!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I think we need a sticky thread for Woody and a few others simply saying fantastic job on every prop you'll ever make from here on! 
Way cool Woody. You can bet a store bought copy of your prop would be 5 times the one you copied originally. I too will look forward to the tutorial on this. I need a new coffin.:jol:


----------



## Smelly-Skelly (Sep 29, 2006)

ScareFX said:


> Thanks everyone fror the kind words.
> 
> Smelly-Skelly,
> The coffin is made entirely of cedar fence pickets. It's a very soft wood so I used a rotary rasp in my drill to gouge the wood and added more detail with my Dremel then painted with an airbrush. The only thing made of foam is the lock. The chains are the $5 blow-molded plastic version.


Thanks for the tips, again great project. I just made my first toe pincher coffin this year, so I guess I am a little behind everyone. Not exactly sure what a rotary rasp looks like but I will ask next time I am at Home Depot. Thanks again for the response.

PS I gotta spend more time on your website, too cool!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Smelly-Skelly said:


> ...Not exactly sure what a rotary rasp looks like but I will ask next time I am at Home Depot.


Thanks Smelly-Skelly.

SpectreTTM mentioned rotary rasps in a post last month. That's how I found out about them. Very useful. Learning about things like that are why I love this place.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Great as always Mr. FX!


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (May 24, 2006)

Woody that is phenominal! Damn, you know what this means...I'm going to have to copy you again. Keep up the great work !


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

That coffin ROCKS! Awesome job.

Wanna come help finish mine???


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks guys! Glad you liked it. Nice words from this great community mean a lot.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

ScareFX said:


> Thanks Smelly-Skelly.
> 
> SpectreTTM mentioned rotary rasps in a post last month. That's how I found out about them. Very useful. Learning about things like that are why I love this place.


Awesome Prop ScareFX. As usual 
I look forward to the How to.

I am very happy that I was able to help you with a suggestion. 
It seems like it is usually you helping me.

This really is a great place to exchange ideas.


----------



## Smelly-Skelly (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks for all the info FX

I was watching your video again as I "gots to have me one of these" for next year. I had a couple quick questions, OK 3.

1. Is the hinge for the front on the botton of the coffin, thus it open from the "top"

2. What speed is the wiper motor running? Looks like you have it at 6V to slow it way down

3. Is the lid attached directly to the wiper motor with a cam, or linkage system?

You don't by chance have a write up on this thing do you?


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Smelly-Skelly said:


> Thanks for all the info FX
> 
> I was watching your video again as I "gots to have me one of these" for next year. I had a couple quick questions, OK 3.
> 
> ...


Glad you like it Smelly-Skelly. 
Answers.
1. Yes the hinge is on the bottom.
2. 12 volts on this motor, so 65 RPM.
3. It uses a crank arm linkage.

The project description will be coming in November. Too much to still do before Tuesday.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

SpectreTTM said:


> Awesome Prop ScareFX. As usual
> I look forward to the How to.
> 
> I am very happy that I was able to help you with a suggestion.
> ...


A great place indeed SpectreTTM. Those rasps are a good tool. Thank you for posting info about them.


----------



## Smelly-Skelly (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks FX

I too love this place, trouble is I get too many ideas of what I want to do/try.

You linky for the motor may not be working, at least for me. 65 RPM, never would have guessed it was that fast from just the video. I will look forward to the write up. I already told the wife we are making one for next year to put right next to the front door.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Smelly-Skelly said:


> Thanks FX
> 
> I too love this place, trouble is I get too many ideas of what I want to do/try.
> 
> You linky for the motor may not be working, at least for me. 65 RPM, never would have guessed it was that fast from just the video. I will look forward to the write up. I already told the wife we are making one for next year to put right next to the front door.


Sorry about the link Smelly-Skelly. It's fixed now. At that speed, the motor opens and closes the top about once every second. In the video clip, it's only showing three or four revolutions. I'll have some up close video of the motor and mechanism as part of the write up. Happy haunting!


----------



## Smelly-Skelly (Sep 29, 2006)

I guess when I look at my watch and time the second hand, the speed makes sense. The 'ol trusty wiper motors, I have to start running with you big dogs and start using those for props.

Heck I felt proud of myself with my FCG for this year. I get a good kick out of the neighbors stopping by taking a look and trying to figure out how it works. Eventually they stoop close the ground to take a look at the rigging. Of course I ask them if they lost something on the ground and start laughing! LOL


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

ScareFX said:


> There was a good thread about commercial industry copying props that were once only created by home haunters.
> 
> Well my new prop was a rip-off of the look of this Creepy Coffin commercial prop. When I saw it online and in the stores, I liked the concept and the look. However the commercial version was static and made of Styrofoam. And it cost $99.
> 
> ...


Hey ScareFX,

Any progress on the How-To for this wonderful prop. 

Or is it posted on another link somewhere?


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Hey SpectreTTM,

I've been lazy.  I need to get that done and posted. Hopefully I can get to it real soon.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Wow, I missed seeing this last year...stupid me!

Woody, that coffin is fantastic! I love the effect you got with those rasping bits. Hmmm, maybe a quick stop to Home Depot is in order for this evening 

Thanks for sharing buddy...now hurry up with that tutorial!!!


----------



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

Great job bro, as with all your stuff it looks awesome.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks for the nice words Blackwidow and Troy.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

I've been posting some clips of our animated props on YouTube. Here's a 20 second video clip of the coffin in place during the day on Halloween last year.

http://www.scarefx.com/creepy_coffin_2006.html


----------



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

ScareFX that's cool!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks real good Scare!!


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

Thats Awesome- I have the commerical one- but your is way cooler!


----------

